# any hope for milwaukee?



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

does milwaukee stand a chance against the nets?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

They appear to have a pretty good chance of losing to me :|

Seriously though, they really shouldn't be that bad off. Tim Thomas OUGHT to be a better than average matchup on K Mart. Payton vs. Kidd is a decent matchup. Cassell is undersized against Kittles, but he's quicker and the former is a stick figure. With Deke out, neither team has much in the middle. Des Mason is an ok matchup against RJeff.

Even though they're not totally outclassed matchup wise, I don't think any of those individual matchups actually favor the Bucks. :|


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Sorry, but Nets in 5.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

I say nets sweep the bucks. Bucks have no way of beating the best in the east.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> I say nets sweep the bucks. Bucks have no way of beating the best in the east.


I agree... 5 games was way too kind. They're out in 3 probably.


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

remember, all series in the playoffs are 7 games now. nets have to beat 'em 4 straight times. milwaukee will at least win one game. NO SWEEP.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Nets in five, the bucks will grab another before the Nets pick up three more


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i think so..the Nets don't guard the Perimeter worth a darn....and despite game one have not played well...and are horrible on the road and are like 3-15 in game under 5 points. Hang you hat on that.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL, ok, so my prediction was a little off.

Nice win for the Bucks. Cassell played well, obviously, but Toni stepped up with six, count em six steals.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Kukoc was amazing!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Toni was so bad in the A.T.L., I was so surprised when he picked his game up in Milwaukee


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I thought he played pretty well when he was healthy... the problem is that he's not been very healthy.


----------

